# Scrabble, our nearly 9 week old Border Terrier.



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

So, Scrabble has been with us for almost two weeks and thought I'd share how she's settling in.

With the wife:










Trying to fathom the spacehopper:










Chilling on the sofa:










Asleep:










And today, I went upstairs for a shower, returned, and found her eating the christmas decorations:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

She's soooo cute! Just love the 3rd picture.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah cheers.

Hadn't realised this thread had been posted though - I assumed it hadn't as the pictures were too large!

Sorry for the unintentional duplicate thread.


----------

